# Black hair and blue eyes is an ideal combination



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

Seriously its so fuckin aesthetic, the contrast is fucking amazing. Just look at these motherfuckers:

















Stroma is gonna help so fucking much when it comes out.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 30, 2019)

yep


----------



## Achathin (Sep 30, 2019)

Doesn’t get better than this


----------



## xit (Sep 30, 2019)

water is wet. second guy is ugly tho


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

xit said:


> water is wet. second guy is ugly tho


Really? He's gotta pretty great jaw and chin and nothing major in failos.


----------



## xit (Sep 30, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Really? He's gotta pretty great jaw and chin and nothing major in failos.


eye area is dogshit


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

xit said:


> eye area is dogshit


He'll still slay.


----------



## Dogs (Sep 30, 2019)

I want to dye my hair black I feel like I would look way better


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I want to dye my hair black I feel like I would look way better


You have light eyes? Then do it, its an aesthetic combination, it gives you a dark, mysterious, brooding look.


----------



## Dogs (Sep 30, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> You have light eyes? Then do it, its an aesthetic combination, it gives you a dark, mysterious, brooding look.


Gray eyes, I think it will also lessen how shit my pale skin looks as well
It's a double bonus


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Gray eyes, I think it will also lessen how shit my pale skin looks as well
> It's a double bonus


Do it, you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Dogs (Sep 30, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Do it, you've got nothing to lose.


I probably won't cause my hair is so bad I wear hats now anyways


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 30, 2019)

being black on top of that is some next level shit


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 124332
> 
> being black on top of that is some next level shit


Its one hell of a combination for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 30, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Its one hell of a combination for sure.


definitely, blue eyes are good no matter what though lets me real


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 30, 2019)

I love it foids. Dream coloring for me


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Sep 30, 2019)

blue eyes doesn't save bad face at all. only helps a good face & is far less important then something like bone structure.

legit ginger girl in my school with a good high E body and the brightest blue/light grey almost husky looking eyes I've ever seen (irl).
she's still ugly.
subhuman in fact


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> definitely, blue eyes are good no matter what though lets me real


Blue eyes are always great, I just think this combination is particularly striking, because of the contrast.


JustTrynaGrow said:


> blue eyes doesn't save bad face at all. only helps a good face & is far less important then something like bone structure.
> 
> legit ginger girl in my school with a good high E body and the brightest blue/light grey almost husky looking eyes I've ever seen (irl).
> she's still ugly.
> subhuman in fact


Fourth guy I posted is average in face structure but the blue eyes/black hair combination halos him.


JustTrynaGrow said:


> blue eyes doesn't save bad face at all. only helps a good face & is far less important then something like bone structure.
> 
> legit ginger girl in my school with a good high E body and the brightest blue/light grey almost husky looking eyes I've ever seen (irl).
> she's still ugly.
> subhuman in fact


This one ginger girl in my uni is probably the hottest girl I know, other than girls with black hair I love gingers.


Dogs said:


> I probably won't cause my hair is so bad I wear hats now anyways


What do you mean its bad? Is it receding?


----------



## john_cope (Sep 30, 2019)

just be attractive bro


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 30, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> He'll still slay.


Ignore him, he’s retarded.


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 30, 2019)

fourth guy isn't average. in fact he mogs the 2nd by quite a bit.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Ignore him, he’s retarded.


Ignore him or ignore me?


----------



## MaxMax (Sep 30, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Seriously its so fuckin aesthetic, the contrast is fucking amazing. Just look at these motherfuckers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all GL or close enough that it doesn't make a difference. Bring up a picture of an ugly guy with black hair and blue eyes and tell me how it saves him..


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

MaxMax said:


> They are all GL or close enough that it doesn't make a difference. Bring up a picture of an ugly guy with black hair and blue eyes and tell me how it saves him..


I'm just saying its a good combination to have is all, obviously it only gives you boost if you already have decent features, like if you already have a compact midface, decent zygos and jaw then yah, itll boost you. Id say it would make a guy who is a PSL 4 with brown eyes and black hair, a PSL 5 if he has blue eyes with black hair. I plan on getting Stroma to change my eye colour so I think itll be PSL increase for me.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 30, 2019)

Cope


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 30, 2019)

What about dark blonde hair with blue eyes?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Cope
> View attachment 124454


Give him black hair and blue eyes and he's instantly better looking.


prgfromnl said:


> What about dark blonde hair with blue eyes?


Also a great combination, but black hair with blue eyes gives off a very mysterious, dark, brooding sorta vibe.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 30, 2019)

Cope, Brown hair looks way better


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> Cope, Brown hair looks way better


That's crazy talk, black hair and blue eyes is aesthetic as fuck, its dark and mysterious, and rare.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Sep 30, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> That's crazy talk, black hair and blue eyes is aesthetic as fuck, its dark and mysterious, and rare.


black hair looks ethnic


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 30, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> black hair looks ethnic


Again, if you're light skinned or Mediterranean looking its great to have black hair, it makes you look mysterious and brooding.


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 30, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Ignore him or ignore me?


Him.


6ft1 said:


> black hair looks ethnic


Yes, if you’re ethnic it does.


----------



## MaxMax (Oct 1, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> I'm just saying its a good combination to have is all, obviously it only gives you boost if you already have decent features, like if you already have a compact midface, decent zygos and jaw then yah, itll boost you. Id say it would make a guy who is a PSL 4 with brown eyes and black hair, a PSL 5 if he has blue eyes with black hair. I plan on getting Stroma to change my eye colour so I think itll be PSL increase for me.


Yea i agree with this, storma?? dude cant you just get colored eye contacts?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 1, 2019)

MaxMax said:


> Yea i agree with this, storma?? dude cant you just get colored eye contacts?


Stroma is a permanent change by using a low energy laser, colored eye contacts are too much of a hassle. For 5-6k its totally worth it


----------



## UglyMan (Oct 1, 2019)

No stroma for your nct


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 1, 2019)

UglyMan said:


> No stroma for your nct


My eye area can be dramatically improved, I need orbital rim implants and canthoplasty, unfortunately there's no cure for you being a faggot.


----------



## MaxMax (Oct 1, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Stroma is a permanent change by using a low energy laser, colored eye contacts are too much of a hassle. For 5-6k its totally worth it


Very cool, if its anything like corrective eye surgery then its probably low risk as well. Its not commercially available yet at least it dosent appear so. When it is and if you get it done, let me know.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Oct 1, 2019)

MaxMax said:


> Very cool, if its anything like corrective eye surgery then its probably low risk as well. Its not commercially available yet at least it dosent appear so. When it is and if you get it done, let me know.


Its pretty low risk and has already been performed successfully on people, do you have light eyes?


----------

